# My new to me TT :)



## LucyLooToo (May 22, 2010)

After giving up on men, and an immensely boring car I have purchased a 2001 225 Quattro, 60k full Audi service history, and once again have a smile on my face 



















Was initially looking for a TTR but don't think they look as good with the roof up... Which lets face it with our weather will be 99% of the time! Present conditions... Exception! I am sure I will be mithering you all for lots of advice, with being blonde and all! First off I need an owners handbook... Didn't come with the car for some reason, and managed to subject my passenger to the heated seats (whilst being 24 degrees outside) Ooops! Well I may have done that on purpose  Tried Ebay but got outbid at £25... Anyone know where I can get one from?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk

For the owners manual E Bay is probably your best bet unless you want to pay silly money from Audi. A pack came up for sale on here earlier and was snapped up in 30 seconds!


----------



## LucyLooToo (May 22, 2010)

Joined 

How much should I expect to pay on Ebay though? How much did the one go for on here? AND.. How much do Audi charge?? (did pre-warn you I would have a lot of questions!) :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Never had to buy so unsure on E Bay pricing but if your near a main dealer just pop in and ask

The one on here went for the bargain amount of £14

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=174849


----------



## LucyLooToo (May 22, 2010)

Missed ohut there!! The one on ebay went for £26! Will have to find my nearest Audi dealer then, from reading the forums look like I need to get my cambelt done ASAP anywho :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lucy, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Lucy. Welcome to the forum , you should have gone for a ttr though


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello

nice to meet you

The forum has loads of great useful info.

Peter


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

A gorgeous car! Sexier than any man on earth!! Glad to hear another happy TT owner.

Salut from la Suisse!


----------



## LucyLooToo (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, be prepared to keep on smiling. nice colour for a TT by the way :wink:


----------



## specky (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Lucy ! Welcome to the forum. I just bought my V6 from Oswaldtwistle !!! :lol: Site is a MINE of information !!!

SPECKS 8)


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the forum lovely car o've got there


----------

